# Odor coming from Jotul Sebago gas stove



## Jeffrey Cook (May 14, 2013)

Hey all--wondering if anyone knows why I am now getting some odor from my Jotul Sebago gas stove.

We had it installed in January and have used it pretty regularly last 4 months.  I did not notice a smell until recently (as the weather has started to warm up a bit).  The odor is only there when the fireplace is on/burning.  It has a constant pilot that is always on.  It does NOT smell like gas.  To best describe it, I would say it is almost like a faint urine-like odor.  (gross, I know) 

The last 2 nights it has been really cold again (about 30 degrees) and I used the stove and had no odor at all! 

My guesses:
1.  Could it not be drafting as well when the weather is warmer (40's-50's)?  This seems like a stretch to me.

2.  Does the humidity make a difference?

3.  I may have had the windows open at some point with the odor (I was cleaning them)--could that have caused combustion gasses to be pulled into the room?  This is also a stretch, as I had odor other times with the windows all closed. 

Thanks for any guesses on this!


----------



## DAKSY (May 14, 2013)

Generally unidentifiable odors from these units is the result of something having been spilled on the top of the unit or something that may have been sprayed in the air that settled on it. Usually, tho, that'll burn off within the first 20 minutes or so. Lift the top off & see if there is something on top of the firebox. While you've got the top off, make sure the glass front is securely latched...
Seeing as you have a B-vent, which is a natural drafting appliance, it could very well be the outside air temps inhibiting your exhaust. That should only occur until the entire vent heats up & then it should draft normally. Maybe you have a bird nest or a beehive in the cap/vent?


----------



## Heatsource (May 17, 2013)

is the hearth material installed w/tile glue?


----------



## Fake coal burner (May 19, 2013)

I get the same smell from my gas stove ever once in a while In  the winter we get temperature inversions and lake smell from salty lake, smells like sewer treatment plant. Some time its just like urine no mater what time of year warm or cold weather. I find any spray or clone perfume or air out side can make it smell. Check your door glass seals, do a smoke test if B vent model to make sure it venting properly .I put a small pot of water on top of stove with some all spice or lemon juice very small amount to cover the smell.  Good luck.


----------

